# Questions About Heartbeats



## Keven78 (9 Feb 2010)

Hello Army.ca

I am joining the CF in about 6 months and I am worried about my heartbeat. My friend told me they would check my heartbeat during the tests, so I would like to know what is the max bpm I can have to pass the test, and if it changes depending on individuals, how can I calculate my max?

Sorry for the broken english, my maternal language is french


----------



## lennoj (9 Feb 2010)

I went to my express test loaded on coffee and my BPM was in the area of 220 when i hit level 8 on the step test. I don't think there is a "max" per the fitness test. 

As per your question; whether it is a physical or fitness tests that you are inquiring about - let the staff know of any medical conditions. DO NOT keep that information from the CFRC and the doc's who check you out. If it's an issue they will ask you for supporting documentation which is simple enough to obtain via a visit with your family doctor.

Don't fack around with your health.


----------



## Keven78 (9 Feb 2010)

Alright, thank you for answering   So I guess there is no max bpm because if you were realy in the 220s(wich is danger zone I think) and got it I won't worry about it


----------



## Osotogari (9 Feb 2010)

The most important thing about heartbeats is as follows:

If you have one, you'll pass your BMQ


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Feb 2010)

All the questions you have about blood pressure are already answered in this, and the Recruiting, forum. Just run a search.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

